# Compilation of Recipes



## jamesbsmith (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

After frustration with a lot of useless recipes which seem to be out there, I have put together a list of recipes, which I like and I believe should be reliable. I have also given the processes I use, and other information I find useful! I have provided a few links to books on Amazon, which I read and found very helpful, and not with the intention of trying to sell anything! 

I hope you do too:

www.thewinemakersgoodbrewbook.com/

Happy drinking 

PLEASE NOTE THERE IS NO SPAM ON MY SITE!

NOTE! With this being the first site I have made, and with it in its infancy, I have had some feedback regarding its name being a little misleading, using the word "Brew" when it is a wine only site. I welcome more feedback regarding this and any other issues, and will make necessary updates to make it less confusing. The aim of the site is to gather useful information on winemaking and consolidate it to provide a simple and reliable guide to making good wine. If I am causing further confusion to readers, I am failing in this attempt, so ANY feedback is essential for me to provide an easy, reliable guide! Please do give feedback! 

If anyone has any favourite recipes they would like going on my site, please email me. I will not pass anything not by me off as my own and will include any links to the authors sites etc. Thanks!


----------



## Elmer (Oct 30, 2014)

This was posted over at another wine making forum and just seems like spam.

With all the recipes on this site, Keller's and all over the interwebs, why are you posting a link that brings me to purchase a book on Amazon UK?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 30, 2014)

Spam - a - roni !!!!!!


----------



## mwulf67 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow, your definition of spam is vastly different from mine… like calling the SI swimsuit issue porn…a few Amazon links does not make something spam, at least in my book... 

jamesbsmith, I am a noob, so much of your work is a bit over my head at this point, but thank you your work and site....


----------



## pjd (Oct 30, 2014)

I really do not think this was spam. If you scroll down through his site, you will find pages and pages of recipes organized well. I was impressed and bookmarked his site for return visits. I appreciate his effort and am thankful he posted this.


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2014)

It is not spam BUT we have vendors who pay to advertise here and this person should know that because it is on the home page.


----------



## jamesbsmith (Oct 31, 2014)

Julie,

Good point. I can remove this post if it breaks the site rules? 
I am by no means advertising anything or trying to make money from this. 
The links are to books which I found invaluable in my winemaking and I wanted to provide these so other winemakers could benefit from them as I did.


----------



## jamesbsmith (Nov 30, 2014)

Ive put a load more recipes onto my site.

Can I just want to clarify - I am not trying to sell anything. My home page contains a few links to some great books, which helped me create the site, and are meant as further reading. I am not on commission and most of the books are no longer in publication!

All the best - happy drinking!


----------

